# Face&Body recommendation for NC15. #38 or #20?



## Kat K (May 21, 2012)

I've been reading a lot of review and comments by everyone on the MUFE forum and it seems that there are 2 shades that 'could' work for NC15. I wear 117 in HD is it's a good match. Which one would everyone suggest for NC15 / HD 117 skin?

  	I have fair, Asian skin with warm-neutral undertone (as I've been told). However, I am Asian so my skin has yellow in it and I find that yellow works better than pink on my skin. 

  	#38 seems to have more pink in it, though some people have said that it's quite neutral.
  	#20 seems to be too dark for many NC15s though some have said it works great.. confused... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Please help and as I don't have a Sephora or MUFE counter anywhere near, I can't just go matched. 

  	Thanks in advance!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2012)

The only other light shade in F&B is #36 and, from what I've seen, it's also fairly pink.


----------



## dorni (May 27, 2012)

I´m an NC15 in the winter and F&B #20 is, in my opinion, too dark. The foundation is quite sheer, but I could see that there was a difference between my face and my neck / chest area, so I wouldn´t recommend it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kat K (May 27, 2012)

dorni said:


> I´m an NC15 in the winter and F&B #20 is, in my opinion, too dark. The foundation is quite sheer, but I could see that there was a difference between my face and my neck / chest area, so I wouldn´t recommend it. Hope that helps.


  	It really helps, thanks! I couldn't decide between 20 and 38 but now I think I'll definitely gonna go with #38.


----------



## Kat K (Jun 5, 2012)

UPDATE: So i bought the 38 and it arrived a few days ago and I've had some time to try it out. #38 is a good match in terms of strength but it's  quite pink. It looks fine on my body but it did look quite pink on my face. I think I might have to get #20 as well and mix it so I can get a slightly more neutral shade. I hope MUFE would make another shade that's the same strength as #38 but with yellow undertones. 

  	For reference, I wear NC 15, MUFE HD 117 (great match but slightly yellow), NARS tinted moisturizer in Finland is perfect.


----------



## dorni (Jun 6, 2012)

I´m sorry to hear that #38 is too pink for you, Kat.
  	If you can try MAC F&B in N1, the MUFE F&B #20 is quite close, just a bit more yellow and a bit darker.


----------



## Kat K (Jun 12, 2012)

So I ordered #20 as well to mix with my #38 and I'm loving the results. It gives me my perfect match if I mix them at a 1-1 ration. This foundation is definitely my new fav and I've been wearing it every day since!


----------



## Meryl (Jun 14, 2012)

Kat K said:


> UPDATE: So i bought the 38 and it arrived a few days ago and I've had some time to try it out. #38 is a good match in terms of strength but it's  quite pink. It looks fine on my body but it did look quite pink on my face. I think I might have to get #20 as well and mix it so I can get a slightly more neutral shade. I hope MUFE would make another shade that's the same strength as #38 but with yellow undertones.
> 
> For reference, I wear NC 15, MUFE HD 117 (great match but slightly yellow), NARS tinted moisturizer in Finland is perfect.


  	I have #20, which is good but not perfect for me.  I'm NW20.

  	#20 is a bit yellow and a touch too dark, but it's still better than #2 (too dark and too pink) and #32 is way too dark.

  	So I'm about to buy #38 and mix it with my #20 and I hope it works!  Do you mix them in your hand or do you mix them in a bottle or a separate container?


----------



## Kat K (Jun 17, 2012)

Meryl said:


> I have #20, which is good but not perfect for me.  I'm NW20.
> 
> #20 is a bit yellow and a touch too dark, but it's still better than #2 (too dark and too pink) and #32 is way too dark.
> 
> So I'm about to buy #38 and mix it with my #20 and I hope it works!  Do you mix them in your hand or do you mix them in a bottle or a separate container?


  	For now, I just mix it on the back of my hand before I apply. I am thinking about just mixing them in a separate bottle so I don't have to do it every day though. 
  	I think #20 is meant for NC 20s and #32 is even darker than #20. If #20 is a bit too yellow and dark for you, mixing in #38 would probably work because I found #20 on it's own too dark and yellow for me too. While #38 was too pink.
  	Best of luck and hope you get your perfect shade =)


----------



## pamdmakeup (Jun 18, 2012)

#38 is for nc10 even though its abit more beige, #36 is for nw5~7


----------



## Meryl (Jun 22, 2012)

pamdmakeup said:


> #38 is for nc10 even though its abit more beige, #36 is for nw5~7


  	36 is really very pink, wouldn't you say?


----------

